# 2013 cruze lt mudflaps



## Jmax611 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok so does anyone know if the body style is the same from 2012-2013. I think it is but want to be sure before I order these.

Dedc 09 12 Set of 4 Mud Flaps Splash Guard Fit for Cruze | eBay


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Does your LT has the RS appearance package? If so, these flaps won't work. There aren't any molded splash guards for the RS Cruzen yet.

I'm not 100% positive for the lower wheelwell area, but I don't believe the Cruze has gone through any sort of body changes since the 2011 launch.

A lot of times eBay sellers don't update their listings to account for new model years.

So, if you have a non-RS LT, you should be good to go.


----------



## Jmax611 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thx man. I don't have the rs package. Gonna order them up. Still waiting on the weather tech floor liners.


----------

